# 60'S Seiko? 6619-7040



## bazz55 (Jun 17, 2009)

Anyone seen a similar seiko before or know build date?? had it about 14 yrs bought as a job lot, any info or details would be cool

cheers bazz


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

There is a Seiko watch production date calender here Seiko Production Calender

Entering the details on the back of your watch produces the following result:

Watch movement number: 6619

Watch serial number: 19410

Production date: Sep, 1971

HTH


----------

